# Solved: CD Drive stopped working - coincidence ?



## TomLingard (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,

Cd drive seems to have stopped working today. It no longer appears listed in my computer. If you put a disc in (have tried several) the light flickers, drive whirrs but that's it. In device manager trouble shooting I get the message;

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware, the drive maybe corrupted or missing. Error 39"

Have tried unistalling and reinstalling - no good, get a message about an install problem and might not install properly. Tried updating drivers - they are all up to date.

It might be a coincidence but yesteday I did two things; I had been having another problem so I reseated my graphics card which solved the particular problem and I installed Windows media player 11. The drive was working after I did these things but today nothing.

Is the drive finished ? Is there anything else I can try ?

TL


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try this

Download  CDgone to your desktop.

Right click and choose *Extract All*,
open folder and *double *click on *cdgone.reg file*

*Do Not Click on EditReg.reg file*

Restart your PC


----------



## TomLingard (Feb 24, 2006)

Just getting a blank page from that link ?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

It maybe blocked by an popup blocker ...try the file in my post at the bottom.


----------



## TomLingard (Feb 24, 2006)

Got it this time, do I need to back up regsitry first ?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Anytime you work with the registry it is a good practice to backup first.


----------



## TomLingard (Feb 24, 2006)

How do I do it in XP ? (back up does not appear in System Tools ?)


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Get it here

NTBACKUP.MSI

Or create a restore point by going Start>>All Programs>>Accessories>>Stystem tools>>System Restore

Click create a restore point name it what you like and click next


----------



## TomLingard (Feb 24, 2006)

It has worked. That is fantastic. Thank you very much. Just out of interest, what happened ?

TL


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Part of your registry may have got corrupt.....glad your got it working.


----------



## erico201 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a quick thanks for this great little app! I was having similar problem except I couldn't even open my cd drive. Also, my CPU light was on constantly. After searching with google i found this post and it cured all my problems! THANKS A MILLION!! You guys are awesome!

Eric


----------

